# nvidia-drivers

## ginsoak

I have installed

xorg-server 1.3.0.0

nvidia-drivers-100.14.09

kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8Here is my xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

Load       "glx"

EndSection
```

eselect says

```
> eselect opengl show 

nvidia
```

Followed http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers and read all about similar problems on the net.

My card is a GeForce 6200 (that is supported by the driver).

The problem is:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module. If
> ...

 

Any help will be appreciate!

----------

## bMd

is your nvidia module loaded?

```
#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

.

.

.

.

nvidia               6474852  24 

.

.
```

if not

```
#modprobe nvidia
```

----------

## ginsoak

sure it is!

```
>lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia               6829780  18

i2c_core               11776  9 eeprom,it87,i2c_isa,i2c_viapro,nvidia,tuner,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

agpgart                18452  4 drm,nvidia,via_agp,amd64_agp

```

----------

## mr.smith

exactly same problem here, after an upgrade to xorg-server-1.3.0 I've got some complains about some glx stuff that didn't work.

after downgrading xorg-server-1.3.0 to -1.2.0 and reinstall the nvidia driver the problem is tempererorly solved.

so i hope someone can give a more permanent solution to this problem.

----------

## wildbug

I have been watching this thread as I had the same problem, but in the interim I found a solution.  Using the eselect utility (I think it's in the portage-utils package) I did the following, which seemed to solve the error:

```
me@localhost ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

me@localhost ~ $ sudo eselect opengl set 1

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done

me@localhost ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

me@localhost ~ $

```

----------

## mr.smith

thanx for your reply,

when i have some time left, i'l try to see if this works.

----------

## daschapa

Didn't you forget to replace "nv" for "nvidia" in xorg.conf?

----------

## ginsoak

Solved after a big big upgrade (lot of emerge and revdep-rebuild).

Now it works but i don't now why!

----------

